
Gitlab – Important Updates to Our Terms of Service and Telemetry Services - wojciechpolak
https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitaly/issues/2113
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21337594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21337594).

